# Easy water filter



## QldKev (20/10/13)

Here's my easy to build, and cheap to setup water filter.

Recently I needed to replace my Samsung fridge water filter. 1 genuine filter was about $50 (posted), or I could go after market and get a set of 5 for $40 (posted). The aftermarket ones are just a simple inline filter with a 1/4" BSP thread on either end. In the kit you get adapters to suit the fridges 1/4" water line. At just $8 a pop, I thought why not use 1 for a brew filter.

To make your homebrew filter you need:
Ebay filters (he has 1 for $22, 2 for $44, or 5 for $40) There are other suppliers on ebay.
Bunnings hose to 1/4" thread adapter $2.98
Ebay flow controller $2.98
A bit of old 1/4" pipe.
A bit of old wire.

The flow controller just helps slow it down to give it a better chance for absorption.

A bit of thread tape to throw it together.








I wanted it portable so I can use it for both my breweries. When filling the HLT I just hook it to the hose and drop it into the HLT with the outlet facing down. Once you are at your water level just disconnect the hose. I find the water runs out of the filter backwards once disconnected, so I added some wire to allow me to hang it on the brew bucket to drain into it. 

The 1/4" pipe on the outlet is not really needed as I've ended up just dropping it into the HLT anyway. The original idea was for it to hang on the side and the water to spray into the HLT.

You could plumb the filter outlet to suit the brewery plumbing and just simply attach it to the HLT outlet.

For such a cheap setup I cannot believe the difference in water quality. I've tried blind water tastings on three people and all agree there is a huge improvement in the water.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/10/13)

Hi Kev, 

Looks pretty simple, good post.

Have you done a before and after for the water profile when using this filter?


----------



## QldKev (20/10/13)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> Looks pretty simple, good post.
> 
> Have you done a before and after for the water profile when using this filter?



Only by taste.
The water upfront is a huge difference, the unfiltered water taste ok normally, but compared to the filtered you can smell the chlorine and also it tastes harsh on the back of the throat.
In a brew, I think the beer tastes cleaner. But that could be a placebo as I have never made the same beer side by side with filtered/non-filtered to do a true test.

We have fairly soft water here to start with, so I have not adjusted anything in EZ calculator.


----------



## macca05 (20/10/13)

Great idea Kev,
I have been using a dual water filter in my house now for about 8 months and have really noticed the difference in taste. Especially if im brushing my teeth in the bathroom and drink some water afterwards. Just doesn't taste good anymore. I always have to take filtered water to work now too, but may just try out this instead.
Would like to get another one for the shed, but pretty poor atm. Cant wait to go back to full time work


----------



## Edak (20/10/13)

Great idea and I agree that filtered water is essential for brewing because your beer is mostly water!


----------



## Crouch (20/10/13)

Interesting, I am looking for a water filter for the setup I am building at the moment, this might be a great place to start before upgrading - if it becomes necessary to upgrade from this simple solution. 

Any reason why you couldnt just put the 1/4" adaptors at both ends? Whats the need behind the flow controller?

Thanks!


----------



## QldKev (21/10/13)

That's the concept of this build. I had been looking at the better end filters for the brewery and going to get one for a few years, but never got round to it. Some of the 'better' filters also cost a bit every time you need to replace the cartridges, and many become bulky and not easy to store.

This one is simple and cheap to get up and running, also the cost of replacing the cartridge is very cheap. It probably only filters 95% as good as some of the better setups, but that's a lot better than un-filtered water.


----------



## Beerisyummy (21/10/13)

> That's the concept of this build. I had been looking at the better end filters for the brewery and going to get one for a few years, but never got round to it. Some of the 'better' filters also cost a bit every time you need to replace the cartridges, and many become bulky and not easy to store.
> 
> This one is simple and cheap to get up and running, also the cost of replacing the cartridge is very cheap. It probably only filters 95% as good as some of the better setups, but that's a lot better than un-filtered water.


I have a major water filter at home for my reef system top up water. The difference is best viewed after filling up two new white buckets and looking at them side by side.
It is unmistakable by eye but hard to determine by taste once you get past the first RO membrane.

For replacing evaporated water in a system that has been closed for years, it's important to use the really good stuff. For brewing you actually get a bit more flavour from the water that hasn't been filtered as much. That's my experience anyway.

As long as the filters are half decent I figure you're onto a good thing there. QLD has some shocking TDS readings in some areas.


----------



## lael (21/10/13)

I haven't looked into the whole water filtration thing yet. How much difference does it make to the taste of the final product?

What sort of defects would this filter remove? what difference do the different types of filters make?


----------



## Beer Ninja (1/4/14)

Right, bought the Bunnings 1/4" thread adaptor, the ebay flow controller is in the post, and I got a good deal on two water filters for $16.95 delivered  on ebay

Making my first filtered brew on Thursday

Thanks to the OP for posting


----------



## Truman42 (20/4/14)

Beer Ninja said:


> Right, bought the Bunnings 1/4" thread adaptor, the ebay flow controller is in the post, and I got a good deal on two water filters for $16.95 delivered  on ebay
> 
> Making my first filtered brew on Thursday
> 
> Thanks to the OP for posting


How did these filters work out for you? I'm thinking about ordering the same?


----------



## QldKev (20/4/14)

lael said:


> I haven't looked into the whole water filtration thing yet. How much difference does it make to the taste of the final product?
> 
> What sort of defects would this filter remove? what difference do the different types of filters make?



Sorry for the really late response. Taste wise there is a huge difference in the water. It will depend on the source water but the charcoal type I got is great at chlorine. In an APA I don't notice a huge difference just a bit cleaner and the hops shine nicer, but I think in lagers etc they taste a lot softer and cleaner.


----------



## Beer Ninja (20/4/14)

Truman said:


> How did these filters work out for you? I'm thinking about ordering the same?


Too early to tell, it's still conditioning. Having sampled the filtered water, the chlorine taste is removed which has surely got to be a bonus to the final taste.


----------



## Beer Ninja (3/5/14)

Just a warning, my flow controller arrived from the Chinese seller linked in the original post and copied below.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/130708519316?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I'd say it's been used before and not brand new as stated by the seller. I have no way of knowing what might have passed through this valve, could be just water, could also be something toxic.

The screw thread has old white PTFE tape wrapped around it and in the close up picture below you can see dents to the black plastic bodywork.

Call me paranoid but I'm not going to use it. It's easy enough to just turn the tap on slightly and fill the fermenter slowly to avoid exceeding the filters three litres a minute limit


----------



## QldKev (3/5/14)

Mine had the white stuff on it too. I assumed it was some sort of thread seal compound. Mine leaks from the top where you adjust it from, but still works for slowing down the flow. Next time I would go a needle valve for restricting the flow.


----------



## Batz (3/5/14)

QldKev said:


> Mine had the white stuff on it too. I assumed it was some sort of thread seal compound. Mine leaks from the top where you adjust it from, but still works for slowing down the flow. Next time I would go a needle valve for restricting the flow.


Just a paint on thread sealant, it's meant to help like thread tape but that amount won't do much at all. I'll say you have a new unit G.H.

Batz


----------



## Beer Ninja (3/5/14)

QldKev said:


> Mine had the white stuff on it too. I assumed it was some sort of thread seal compound. Mine leaks from the top where you adjust it from, but still works for slowing down the flow. Next time I would go a needle valve for restricting the flow.


I think all the flow controllers have, so does the ebay listing photo, I just didn't notice at the time. I contacted the seller and they're offering 50% discount. They say they've 'contacted their supplier to resolve the issue' I'm hanging in for the full amount. It's not the $3 or whatever it was, it's the principle


----------



## Beer Ninja (3/5/14)

Batz said:


> Just a paint on thread sealant, it's meant to help like thread tape but that amount won't do much at all. I'll say you have a new unit G.H.
> 
> Batz


Not convinced about it being a new unit to be honest, if you click the second thumbnail of my flow controller in post #14 above, you can see dents in the black plastic part


----------



## Beer Ninja (3/5/14)

Having said that, many of the other flow controllers from different ebay sellers have the white sealant too, so now I'm not so sure...


----------



## Batz (3/5/14)

Well it's your choice, I think these things knocked out by the millions, fall into bins, scooped out and shipped will leave dings. Still if your unsure best to chuck it, after all who knows what the filter medium is ??

Batz


----------



## Beer Ninja (3/5/14)

Batz said:


> Well it's your choice, I think these things knocked out by the millions, fall into bins, scooped out and shipped will leave dings. Still if your unsure best to chuck it, after all who knows what the filter medium is ??
> 
> Batz


We posted at the same time (see above)
The filter medium is organic (coconut) as I remember


----------



## barabool (26/6/14)

I too have been looking for a cheap way to filter Brisbane water and just bought a gravity fed Stefani Water filter replacement from Bunnings ($22)
Drilled a hole in the side of an old bucket and run a tube down to my Secondardary (just to store)
Takes about 2 hrs to filter 23 ltrs.


----------



## Tex083 (26/6/14)

I have a filter for my fridge too I just put a JG T piece in and ran a line to the brewery and have a 1/4 JG tap on the end.
I think the beer is better with filtered water, could be me


----------



## sjp770 (28/6/14)

Back when I was doing aquarium stuff we used psifilters.com.au

This looks like a good starter:
http://www.psifilters.com.au/conversion-kits/single-housing-units-premium#.U67DqGIayc0


----------



## Nick the Knife (24/11/15)

Much thanks to the OP for this thread. I bought these inline filters (currently 5 for ~$34 delivered). They come with 2 x 1/4 BSP plastic connectors so you can rig them up very cheaply, easily & effectively as follows:

- use section of normal 'garden' hose (I used food grade hose but little difference) these have internal diameter of 12.5mm - this will be able to be pushed over the rounded section of the 1/4" connector (thats screwed into the IN end of the filter) - I put a hose clamp over this to ensure a super snug fit.

- you can then add a regular tap to hose connector to the end of this 12.5mm hose so you've got the input-source for the water sorted.

- then screw the other 1/4" plastic connector into the OUT end of the filter - you can push the 6mm vinyl tube into the hole (remove that little loose/fiddly bit of plastic thats in the hole - comes out easily) - it'll go in about 5-7mm and has a very snug fit. You can then put this into the container that you want the water to be filtered into.

Use a slow flow to keep yourself below the ~3L/min limit for these filters. 

Each filter costs about $6.50 - 1m of the above hoses & connectors should cost less than $10 (you'll likely have all thats needed onhand except the 6mm tubing). They're rated for 1500 gallons - likley a huge exaggeration but still beats using Brita etc.

Thanks again OP for the idea.


----------



## fdsaasdf (3/1/16)

I happen to have a couple of spare filters like those used in the post above. One has been used to provide filtered water for brewing in the shed, works a treat.

Is there any reason that these filters wouldn't be suitable to use to filter beer for clarity between FV and keg? I wouldn't usually bother but have been asked to cater quite a large event (basically doing 'karma kegs') so I've an extra incentive to improve the presentation of my beer...


----------



## Engibeer (13/5/16)

Tex083 said:


> I have a filter for my fridge too I just put a JG T piece in and ran a line to the brewery and have a 1/4 JG tap on the end.
> I think the beer is better with filtered water, could be me


I've done exactly the same!


----------

